# permission for a campsite in kos



## mermaid73 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi I am looking for land to set up a campsite in KOS

Very early days and wondered if anyone had any advise about the permissions required on KOS for commercial ventures...any pitfalls etc

thanks Kay


----------

